# Was man bei emerge quake3-demo erwarten kann...

## bröggle

... einen SCH...!

Ich habe nach intensiver Suche herausgefunden dass man die Demo von Quake3 nur spielen kann wenn man die pak0.pk3 datei von einer Vollversion hat.

Was ist das denn für eine Logik? 

"Du darfst die Demo nur spielen wenn du das Original schon besitzt", oder wie?!?!

Ich bin stark dafür dass Quake3-demo aus dem Portage tree entfernt wird, bzw zumindest unbenannt werden sollte.

Denn wo demo drauf steht  sollte auch demo drin sein.

(ich bin um ehrlich zu sein ziemlich sauer dass der S... nicht geht.)

Oder kennt jemand für euch eine Lösung für dieses Problem:

```

$ quake3

Q3 1.32b linux-i386 Nov 14 2002

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/me/.q3a/baseq3

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak8.pk3 (9 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak7.pk3 (4 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak6.pk3 (64 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak5.pk3 (7 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak4.pk3 (272 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak3.pk3 (4 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak2.pk3 (148 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak1.pk3 (26 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3

./quake3.x86/baseq3

----------------------

534 files in pk3 files

Running in restricted demo mode.

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/me/.q3a/demota

/opt/quake3/demota

./quake3.x86/demota

----------------------

534 files in pk3 files

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg

```

Also genau genommen ist das Problem "Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg".

Wer dafür eine Lösung kennt (ohne das man eine Vollversion besitzt, da ich ja nur die DEMO spielen will) soll die doch bitte posten.

Danke

----------

## body_and_soul

Hallo,

```
q3demo
```

 startet die demo bei mir.

Liegt wie nach der Instalation angeben unter 

```
/usr/games/bin 
```

  :Wink: 

Gruß Norbert

----------

## bröggle

```
bash-2.05b$ ls /usr/games/bin/ |grep q

q3ded

quake3

```

bei mir aber leider nicht.... welches use flag fehlt mir dieses mal?  :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

```
src_install() {

        local dir=${GAMES_PREFIX_OPT}/${PN}

        dodir ${dir}

        cp -rf Help ${D}/${dir}/

        cp -rf demoq3 ${D}/${dir}/

        exeinto ${dir}

        newexe bin/x86/glibc-2.0/q3ded q3ded.x86

        newexe bin/x86/glibc-2.0/q3demo q3demo.x86

        use 3dfx && doexe bin/x86/glibc-2.0/libMesaVoodooGL.so*

        #use opengl && dosym /usr/lib/libGL.so ${dir}/libGL.so

        doexe ${FILESDIR}/{q3demo,q3demo-ded}

        dodir ${GAMES_BINDIR}

        dosym ${dir}/q3demo ${GAMES_BINDIR}/q3demo

        dosym ${dir}/q3ded-demo ${GAMES_BINDIR}/q3demo-ded

        dosed "s:GENTOO_DIR:${dir}:" ${dir}/q3demo

        dosed "s:GENTOO_DIR:${dir}:" ${dir}/q3demo-ded

        insinto ${dir}

        doins README icon.*

        prepgamesdirs

        make_desktop_entry q3demo "Quake III Demo"

}

```

Wenn ich mir das so ansehe solltest du sowohl /usr/games/bin/q3demo als auch /opt/quake3-demo/q3demo (und q3demo.x86) haben, USE Flags spielen da keine Rolle.

----------

## bröggle

unmerged, remerged, geht.

lol...

aber wenn ihr mal bei google mit "site=forums.gentoo.org" sucht, dann seht ihr das mehrere dieses prob hatten...

----------

## bröggle

gibt es eigentlich auch quake3 Team arena für Linux?

----------

## Sonic Lux

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/games-fps

----------

## bröggle

hmm :/

Da seh ich leider keines... aber gibts villeicht einen Trick oder so dafür?

----------

## ChojinDSL

Fuer quake3 team arena, einfach nur die relevanten pk3 files oder wie die heissen, ins relevante verzeichnis kopieren.

----------

## bröggle

ich habs geschafft  :Wink: 

So und nun für die Forensuche

Team Arena installieren:

kopiere die pak0.pk3 der Teamarena Cd nach /opt/quake3/missionpack

und chmod es 777 (oder evtl weniger)

----------

